# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود الخميس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم

5/11/2020

‏شكراً حازم.. شكراً سوداكال

* بحمد الله وتوفيقه خطا المريخ خطوات واسعةً في اتجاه استعادة ريادته وسيطرته على ساحة الكرة السودانية، ونجح في بسط هيمنته وتأكيد قوته وتعزيز سلطته بكل عنفوان.
* حصد المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات على التوالي، وفرض على الهلال أن يجلس (في الضل) مكرهاُ، ليتفرج على الزعيم وهو يحصد الكؤوس حصداً، مثلما ظفر الزعيم بآخر لقب لبطولة كأس السودان، ليؤكد أنه منعةٌ وعزةٌ وصولجان!
* ما أغنى عن الهلال ماله وما كسب!
* لا نفعته مليارات الكاردينال، ولا أفادته أموال السوباط المبذولة بلا حساب!
* في الحالتين الزعيم بطل، والمدعوم خفيف ووصيف!
* أروع ما في الأمر أن تلك الإنجازات تحققت في أصعب الظروف، وبوجود مجلس منشق على نفسه، وغير قادر على توفير الحد الأدنى من متطلبات النجاح للاعبين.
* ها هو المريخ يعيد تسجيل معظم اللاعبين المفكوكين، ويوفر لهم أفضل العقود، كي يواصلوا عطاءهم المتميز في موسم استعادة الجدارة على الساحة الإفريقية.
* وعلى صعيد الانتقالات وذكر بكل ثقة أن المريخ سجل نجاحاً باهراً في ضم أفضل نجوم الساحة، ورصَّع جيده بمجموعة من اللاعبين المتميزين، أمثال مصعب كردمان (أفضل لاعب محور في السودان)، بالإضافة إلى الحارس الموهوب أحمد عبد العظيم، والبلدوزر سيف الدمازين، ورفيقه الموهوب محمد عباس كنان، ولاعب الطرف اليمين القوي عبد الرحمن كرنقو، ومدافع الأمل الفولاذي الحريف تمبش، ولاعب الطرف الأيسر الموهوب مازن محمدين، وصانع ألعاب الخرطوم الفنان وجدي هندسة، وبقية الفرسان الجدد. 
* المتغير الأبرز في المعادلة الحمراء تمثل في دخول القنصل حازم كداعم قوي للزعيم في التسجيلات، حيث تكفل بتقديم أكثر من ستين مليار جنيه لقيد المفكوكين خلال 48 ساعة.
* مارس الحاسم سخاءً مدهشاً مع ناديه، وها هو يقود مفاوضات على نار هادئة مع العقرب والتش وبيبو سعياً منه إلى تمديد عقودهم مع الزعيم.
* اقتحم القنصل قلوب الصفوة من أوسع الأبواب، بعد أن فتح خزائنه للعشق الأحمر بسخاءٍ معهود فيه، ورد بياناً بالعمل على من كانوا يشككون في قدرته على تولي قيادة النادي لفترةٍ انتقالية.
* يوم أمس الأول كنت شاهداً على المساعي التي بذلها حازم لحل الخلاف الناشب مع نادي الخرطوم حول تسجيل اللاعب مصعب كردمان، حيث أعلن تكفله بتقديم محترف أجنبي لنادي الخرطوم، مع تعويض النادي عن الخسائر الناجمة عن تعاقد كردمان مع المريخ.
* الشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب، فهذا هو حازم الذي يعشق المريخ ويخدمه بعينيه، وأياديه البيضاء على الزعيم ليست جديدة ولا مستغربة، علاوةً على ما أعلمه عنه من حبٍ للخير، وميل فطري لمساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين وفك أسر الغارمين ومعالجة المرضى داخل وخارج السودان، وهو ينفق عشرات المليارات كل عام لدعم الأسر المتعففة بلا منٍ ولا أذى، فلله دره.
* في المقابل تحرك الرئيس الحالي آدم سوداكال بقوة في ساحة التسجيلات، وأفلح في انتقاء لاعبين بمواصفات عالية للفريق، بمعاونة كبيرة من أحد أبناء المريخ الفنيين، (سنفصح عن اسمه لاحقاً).
* دفع سوداكال أموالاً طائلة، وشكل ثنائية ناجحة مع الحاسم حازم، ونحن نتمنى أن تتوج هذه الثنائية وتستمر في مجلس وفاقي، أكد لي سوداكال بعظمة لسانه أنه لا يمانع في إسناد رئاسته لحازم، كما تمنى عودة الوالي للقيادة، كي يعمل هو وحازم معه في مجلس واحد.
* هذه الروح الطيبة والكلمات المسئولة تحسب لسوداكال، وعهدنا به أنه لا يبادر (بالشين) مع أي مريخابي، مهما اختلف معه في الرأي، ويكفي أنه أصرَّ على دعوتي لحضور حفل تتويج المريخ بلقب دوري 2018، وطلب مني الصعود معه إلى منصة التتويج لاستلام الكأس وتزيين جيد الزعيم بأحلى وأغلى الألقاب.
* ستفتح ملحمة التسجيلات الحالية الأفق الأحمر لحل الأزمة الإدارية المستحكمة بعون الله، وسيستمر تكاتف أبناء المريخ حتى يستعيد الزعيم ريادته بالكامل ويعود مارداً لا يشق له غبار في الساحة الإفريقية ابتداءً من البطولة الحالية.
* هناك شباب وأقطاب بذلوا جهداً مخلصاً لإنجاح تسجيلات الزعيم، على رأسهم الحبيب متوكل ود الجزيرة، الشاب الديناميكي المخلص، والقطب حافظ عوض، وسعادة اللواء كمال شقاق، وشباب مجموعة رجال حول الزعيم وغيرهم من الداعمين المخلصين للمريخ، نشكرهم ونشد على أياديهم.
* صدق من قال (المريخ عالم جميل).
آخر الحقائق 
* نؤيد التوجه الرامي إلى فسخ عقدي اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد، لأنهما خرجا من قلوب جماهير المريخ تماماً.
* سيصعب على جماهير الزعيم أن تقبل رؤيتهما بالشعار الأحمر مرةً أخرى، بعد أن اختارا ابتزاز المريخ بالعقدين الموقعين مع الهلال.
* كفّر النادي عن إهماله لهما بمنحهما أكثر مما عرضه عليهما الهلال، فاختارا أن يضغطا عليه أكثر لينالا المزيد.
* الطمع ودّر ما جمع.
* إذا التمسنا بعض العذر لمحمد الرشيد فما هو عذر رمضان الذي تقلد شارة القيادة في المريخ؟
* كيف يتعامل بمعايير صغار اللاعبين، بعد أن أصبح على أبواب الاعتزال؟
* العظماء والأفذاذ مروا من هنا وترجلوا وبقي المريخ مارداً وزعيماً لأندية السودان.
* على المجلس أن يفسخ عقديهما ويستغل الأموال المخصصة لهما في تمديد عقود التش وبيبو والعقرب.
* فليذهبا حيث أرادا، ونتمنى أن يحذو الهلال حذو المريخ ويعلن استغناءه عنهما كي يصبحا عبرةً لمن يعتبر.
* بئس المصير.
* احترمنا الحارس أبو عشرين لأنه احترم العقد الذي وقعه مع الهلال ولم يستغله للمزايدة على المريخ.
* أمس أفلح فرسان اتحاد الكرة في توضيح الصورة الكاملة للنزاع المريخي للفيفا.
* كشفوا لمندوبي الفيفا المعلومات المضللة والأكاذيب القبيحة التي أرسلها لهم دكتاتور الاتحاد.
* نتوقع أن ينال الاتحاد الضوء الأخضر من الفيفا لتكوين لجنة تسيير للمريخ خلال أيام.
* إذا حدث ذلك سينطلق المريخ في طريق التطور بكل قوة.
* نواصل ما انقطع من سماني!
* ما زالت مجازر الشطب مستعرةً في ساحة الوصيف!
* يتردد أن ود أم دقرسي دخل قائمة المرشحين للشطب بقوة!
* إذا حدث ذلك سنفتقد قمصانه المزركشة وابتساماته الواسعة!
* حتى الآن رصدنا له (35) صورة مع اللاعبين الجدد!
* كل صورة بي قميص، والقمصان كلها كاروهات!
* يبدو أن ود أم دقرسي متأثر بالأصم!
* السوباط يدفع والطاهر يتصوَّر!
* والسماني يجيب القون التاني.
* سيما شتت شمل الوصيفاب.
* عبثاً يحاول محمد عبد الماجد وبقية وصيفاب الإعلام الأزرق كتم الوجع المستوطن داخل قلوبهم بسبب لفخة أب ضفيرة الخطيرة.
* تمساح (الضفيرة) هجم وصيف دنيانا!
* أو كما يحلو للحبيب المبدع هيثم صديق أن يكتب باستمرار.
* ثلاث سنوات في بيت الحبس قابلة للتمديد.
* هلال ولدنا السوباط.. يبقى إلى حين السداد!
* لو سدد ما بنفكو!!
* معقولة نفرط في الوصيف الخفيف ولفيف؟
* يا وصيف عمري الما دمت حي!!
* احتمال الزيارة ذاتها نمنعها منو!!
* الحبس انفرادي، والضرب بالجملة!
* كلما رفع رأسه لبعناهو وصقعناهو!
* وكلفنا السماني يحددها معاهو!
* وسيما يقصِّر الملح.
* المصيبة في الموسم الجايي جاياهو (عقرب) القيزان.
* يا بكور الضرب بالدور.
* هل صحيح أن الوصيف الدائم شرع في شطب مستأجري دكاكين الهلال؟
* وهل صحيح أن الشطب سيطال أعضاء روابط الهلال في الدوحة وجدة ودبي؟
* فارس كان حلقو ليهو.. (بالكو) يبل راسو!
* ده ما كان صاروخ!
* يا أنة المجروح.. المدعوم وصيف محل ما يروح!
*

----------

